# Fachhändlerempfehlungen



## geecebird (30. Apr. 2008)

Hallo, liebe Mods!

Neben der Filter"datenbank" habe ich noch eine Idee und würde diese gerne einmal formulieren wollen. 

Man könnte ein Forum "Fachhändler" erstellen und dieses in die Bereiche der PLZ unterteilen (1000 - 9000 + Webshop). Hier können User dann Ihre Erfahrungen berichten, Händler/Shops empfehlen oder auch negative Erfahrungen beschreiben. 

Warum: Ich bin mir sicher, dass viele von uns auf der Suche nach DEM Fachhändler in der Nähe sind und findet man einen, dass weiß man nicht so richtig, ob es der richtige ist. 

Das ganze sollte aber nicht wirklich einen kommerziellen Charakter haben, so dass Händler dort nicht selber werben können. Aber eine textliche Bewertung ala holidaycheck.de wäre schon ne feine Sache. 

Was denkt Ihr darüber?


----------



## Christine (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Fachhändlerempfehlungen*

Hi,

im Prinzip finde ich die Idee gut, aber das kann auch nach hinten los gehen - grade mit einer negativen Erfahrung. 

Ich weiß nicht, ob sich ein privates Forum wie unseres hier eine Rechtsabteilung leisten kann, wenn sich dann mal einer auf den Schlips getreten fühlt....


----------



## geecebird (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Fachhändlerempfehlungen*

mmmhhh, stimmt natürlich, guter Einwand. Aber ich verweise mal als nicht Jurist auf die Ergebnisse von spickmich.de, wo Lehrer beurteilt werden dürfen, weil der Meinungsfreiheit unterliegt.


----------



## sternhausen (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Fachhändlerempfehlungen*

Hallo Sven
Also ich würde das eine super Idee finden.
Rechtlich kenn ich mich da natürlich auch nicht so aus aber ich denke wenn da in so einer Art Impressum stehen würde,daß dies die Meinung von privaten darstellt und sich das Forum von diesen Aussagen distanziert, müsste schon so einiges möglich sein.
Grüsse sternhausen


----------



## mitch (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Fachhändlerempfehlungen*

Hallo Sven,


Bewertung + Erfahrungen würde ich als sternchen anzeigen ==> viele sterne = guter laden
, wenig sterne = nix kaufen

ohne text, dann sollte es auch keine probleme geben, denk ich mal


----------



## chromis (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Fachhändlerempfehlungen*

Hi,

Sternchen ohne Text sagen überhaupt nichts aus. Ein Laden kann sehr gute Fische haben, die Auswahl bei Pumpen und anderen technischen Geräten aber mangelhaft sein. Wenn, dann muss der Text schon eine gewisse Aussagekraft haben. Zudem wird die Erfahrung eines  einzelnen Kunden auch nicht unbedingt repräsentativ sein. Einer kann Glück beim Einkauf haben, zehn andere erleben einen Reinfall. 
Was aber gar nicht geht, sind Negativbeurteilungen. Da würden sich die Betreiber eines Forums sehr schnell über Post vom Rechtsanwalt freuen können.

Eine der wenigen einigermaßen funktionierenden Seiten in dieser Art gibt's hier:
http://www.welse.net/POSITIV/SEITEN/p_liste.htm


----------



## Joachim (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Fachhändlerempfehlungen*

Hallo Ihr ...

Aaaalsoooo - ich würd meinen, Cristine und Rainer liegen schon richtig mit ihren Aussagen, zumindest decken sich diese mit dem was ich bislang zu diesem Thema gehört und gelesen habe. 

Spickmich.de ist was anderes - ja, es werden Lehrer bewertet, aber eben keine Firmen mit gut finanzierten Rechtsabteilungen. 

Rainers Beispiel hat für mich leider einen leicht faden Beigeschmack gehabt - die Qualität, und damit der Sinn, einer solchen Liste steht und fällt mit der Kontrolle der gemachten Angaben.
Wer hindert einen Händler samt Verwandschaft daran, sich hochzujubeln?  Ich weis nicht so recht ...

Allerdings wäre Rainers Beispiel eines, wo der Rechtsanwalt wohl arbeitslos bliebe ... 

Vielleicht gibts ja aber noch andere Vorschläge zu diesem Thema?


----------



## Plätscher (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Fachhändlerempfehlungen*

Tut das euch nicht an. Dies ist ein tolles Hobby-Forum das vom spass an der Freud lebt. Wenn wg. dieser neuen Rubrik mit einem Mal die Anwälte hier auftauchen, kann es schnell damit vorbei sein.
2. Bewertungen sind eine zweischneidige Sache. Händler die ich vor Jahren noch mit Gut bewertet hätte, sehe ich mit meinen heutigen Erfahrungen etwas anders. 
Wie will man also wenigstens eine einigermassene Objektivität herstellen?.
3.Eine Spielwiese für unnötige Streitereien.

Da ist es besser, das wenn jemand Fragen hat er sie im Forum stellt. Da bekommt er dann seine Antwort die von mehreren Leuten gelesen wird.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Frank (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Fachhändlerempfehlungen*

Hallo, 

ich denke auch, das wir das mit den Empfehlungen nicht zu hoch ansetzen sollten.

Aufgrund unserer zur Zeit rasend wachsenden Community haben wir bestimmt auch sehr viele Neider hier, die nur auf "Zündstoff" warten.

Diesen Zündstoff wollen wir ihnen lieber nicht bieten, in dem wir hier rote und schwarze Listen über Händler veröffentlichen.

Ich denke man könnte es besser so machen wie auch schon hin und wieder geschehen:
Wenn jemand einen Händler in seiner Nähe sucht, eine öffentliche Anfrage ins Forum setzen, mit der Bitte um Antworten möglichst per PN.


----------



## Bernd-Thomas (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Fachhändlerempfehlungen*

Hallo ... und ich meine ...

Empfehlungen sind jeweils relativ, zumal immer mind. 2 Gesprächspartner sich über mind. 1 Thema unterhalten.

Da Verkäufer und Kunden wechseln, sogar manchmal die Geschäftsführer, bzw. dessen Verkaufsstrategien.

Dies wiederum kann bedeuten, das selbst bei der gleichen Anfrage, durch einen anderen Kunden und einem anderem Verkäufer ein ganz anderes Ergebnis entstehen kann.

Fazit: Beurteilung ungewiss (kann täglich, stündlich und gemützmäßig schwanken)

Es grüßt Tommy


----------



## geecebird (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Fachhändlerempfehlungen*



			
				Plätscher schrieb:
			
		

> Tut das euch nicht an. Dies ist ein tolles Hobby-Forum das vom spass an der Freud lebt. Wenn wg. dieser neuen Rubrik mit einem Mal die Anwälte hier auftauchen, kann es schnell damit vorbei sein.
> 2. Bewertungen sind eine zweischneidige Sache. Händler die ich vor Jahren noch mit Gut bewertet hätte, sehe ich mit meinen heutigen Erfahrungen etwas anders.
> Wie will man also wenigstens eine einigermassene Objektivität herstellen?.
> 3.Eine Spielwiese für unnötige Streitereien.
> ...



Ja, je mehr ich darüber nachdenke, desto mehr Risiken sehe ich bei dem gut gemeinten Vorschlag. Ich bin ja als ehemaliger Forenbetreiber selber ein gebranntes Kind und musste mich mit der Rechtsabteilung des Axel-Springer Verlags auseinander setzen und die sind nicht gerade zu vernachlässigen...


----------



## fischfarm-schubert (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fachhändlerempfehlungen*

Die Erfahrungen des Kunden mit einem Händler sind ja nicht immer objektiv.

1. Beispiel:  ich habe einen Laden mit preiswerten Koi, die schön sind sind, aber sicherlich keine Ausstellung gewinnen können. Für den normalen Teichbesitzer, der sich 1-2 x im jahr nen neuen Fisch gönnt und den Teich nur als Gartendeko hat, ist das OK. Und das sind immer noch 90% der Teichbesitzer.
Für den Hobbyisten, der sich ernsthaft mit Koi und deren Herkunft und Qualität auseinandersetzt, ist das nichts.
Ich merke das immer wieder. Kommt ein neuer Kunde der ersten Kategorie in den Laden, ist er begeistert, so viele schöne bunte Fische zu sehen. Kommt ein neuer Kunde der 2. Kategorie in den Laden, ist er enttäuscht. Wer hat denn aber jetzt recht, wenn er seine Erfahrung in ein Forum schreibt? Es sind die gleichen Fische und der gleiche Laden. Und trotzdem 2 völlig verschiedene Meinungen. Ein Kunde der 2. Kategorie würde mein Geschäft schädigen.

2. Beispiel

Ich habe im Prinzip drei Geschäfte, zwei zum reingehen und den Internetshop.
Letztes Jahr hatten wir rund 500 Kunden, die Fische übers Internet bestellt haben und rund 6.000 Kunden in den Geschäften (klingt viel, ist es aber nicht, rechnet einfach mal 150 Tage Saison x 2 Geschäfte x 20 Kunden).
Wenn davon  2% unzufrieden sind, sind das immer noch 130 Kunden, die rumrennen und lästern und schimpfen. Das ist das was man hört. Die Kunden, die zufrieden sind, sagen nichts. Die kommen einfach wieder.

Und viele Kunden sind beratungsresistent. Und lügen. Wenn jeder Kunde, dem ich von Stören und Koi abrate, wirklich seinen Teich noch dieses Jahr vergrößern würde, wie er mir sagt, damit er die Fische trotzdem mitbekommt, dann würde die Teichbaubranche boomen und eine Goldgrube sein.
Wenn es bei solchen Leuten zu Problemen kommt, ist für die aber trotzdem wieder der Händler schuld.
Der Händler ist übrigens grundsätzlich schuld. Sterben die neuen Fische, waren die krank. Händler schuld. Sterben die alten Fische, wurden die angesteckt. Händler schuld.

Ich habe Kunden gehabt, die wollten mich verklagen, weil ein Teil deren Fische 8 Monate nach dem Kauf nach dem Winter eingegangen sind. Und die lassen sich auch nicht belehren. Ein Kunde hat mir von 10 kleinen Koi einen nach 4 Wochen wieder gebracht, weil der Koi nicht so schnell geschwommen ist wie die anderen. 
Ein Kunde hat richtig Alarm gemacht, meine Angestellten vor Kunden angeschrien, mit Anwalt gedroht usw., weil er 3-4 Koi 50-60cm gekauft hat, die zu seinen schon vorhandenen Koi setzte und nach ein paar Tage alle verendet sind. Hat erzählt, er hat nen großen Teich mit großem Filter.
Später stellte sich raus, es war eine 3.000 Teichschale mit Biotec 5. Der Kunde hat es aber immer noch nicht eingesehen, denn es hat ja jahrelang vorher auch geklappt.

Wenn solche Leute in einem Forum schreiben würde, wäre für mich als Händler der erste Gang auch zum Rechtsanwalt.


----------



## axel (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fachhändlerempfehlungen*

Guten Morgen !

Ich bin der Meinung das jeder selbst die Erfahrungen mit seinem Händlern machen sollte .
Wenn man erst mal einen Testkauf macht und nicht gleich das ganze Geschäft kauft , kann man sich schnell eine eigene Meinung bilden .
Außerdem gibt es ja noch solche Dinge wie 14 tägiges Rückgaberecht bei Fernabsatz und die Gewährleistung .
Ich selbst fände das Tauschen untereinander auch gut  

Ich wünsche Euch einen schönen 1. Mai und einen schönen Männertag !

Liebe Grüße aus dem verregneten Borkwalde 

axel


----------



## Wuzzel (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fachhändlerempfehlungen*

Schubi  

das ist in anderen Branchen genau so und nicht nur auf Fische und Teiche zu beziehen. 

Man sagt, das ein zufriedener Kunde es im Durchschnitt 1 mal weiter erzählt, ein unzufriedener seine Geschichte aber 8 Leuten erzählt. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## fischfarm-schubert (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fachhändlerempfehlungen*

Nur in einem Forum erzählt er es gleich hunderten.


----------

